# Viscus Coffee



## Ripcord22A (Sep 7, 2016)

@Bloke yall have a coffee shop there called viscus coffee and they have a drink that has 5000mg(5g) of caffeine......holy jeebus

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 7, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> @Bloke yall have a coffee shop there called viscus coffee and they have a drink that has 5000mg(5g) of caffeine......holy jeebus
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



Not sure i'd buy that..... the media has gone nuts on that story.... i was wondering if it was a publicity stunt and found this
http://www.weekendnotes.com/viscous-coffee/
1 man show... not open that long ?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 7, 2016)

Probably me after drinking a cup


----------

